# amp install onto stock system for 04 spec



## drice78 (Jun 2, 2004)

I just got my spec v two days ago and already need to do something to it  I want to add my sub and amp from my last car. My amp has speaker level inputs and I will be disconnecting the stock sub ( its not the AF package ). 

Can I just tap off the wires to the stock sub onto my amp?

Where do i need to connect my remote wire for my amp? Is there a wire i can tap off the stock head unit?

How difficult is running the power from the battery? I have done this on a few cars and it was a pain getting through the firewall...I am willing to pay if its a pain finding the route back to the amp.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*I just got my spec v two days ago and already need to do something to it I want to add my sub and amp from my last car. My amp has speaker level inputs and I will be disconnecting the stock sub ( its not the AF package ).*
Congrats

*Can I just tap off the wires to the stock sub onto my amp?*
It's possible, but I suggest you tap the signal going to the rear speakers instead.

*Where do i need to connect my remote wire for my amp? Is there a wire i can tap off the stock head unit?*
For this, you can use one of the wires in the harness for the stock "sub". If you have a multimeter this should be easy enough to find, if not I can go out in my car when I get home and find out which wire it is.

*How difficult is running the power from the battery? I have done this on a few cars and it was a pain getting through the firewall...I am willing to pay if its a pain finding the route back to the amp.*
Very easy, we already have empty grommets just sitting in the firewall ready to use. All you have to do is find them, cut a slit, and run your cable right through. There is one on each side of the firewall, I used the one on the passenger side because it was easy to find, but you have to run an extra ~3ft of power to use this one since you have to cross the car (battery is on the driver's side, in case you didn't know). The grommet on the driver's side is a little harder to find, most people think it's easier to find it from the inside of the car and shove something through so you can find it in the engine bay, but if you feel like it you can remove the front driver's side wheel/tire, take off that little plastic wheel well guard thing, and then you should be able to see the grommet pretty easily.

After you go through the firewall it's a piece of cake. Under the trim on the side (don't know what to call it, it's just the plastic trim that covers up the edge of the carpet that the door closes on) there's even a conduit that you can run the cable through.


----------



## drice78 (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I am going to tackle it this weekend.

Would a Line converter be worth the cost?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Honestly I don't know if the difference between using the high level inputs vs an external LOC is audible. I doubt it is, especially in subs, so IMO it would be a waste. But you could always use it for something else or sell it if you don't notice a difference, and they aren't that expensive anyway, so you could spring for one if you felt like experimenting without much of a loss.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

man i tried using a loc and tapping into the rear speakers when i first got my spec, but for some reason it sounded like shit. it would sound like all the highs were blown when they really were not. good luck


----------



## drice78 (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah I have rethought this and am just goint to break down and get a H/U from my friend( has front/rear and sub preouts).


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

not to hijack this thread but if you use an after market stereo like clarion, and use a wire harness, and want to add two subs as well, what happens to the factory sub? Does the wire harness account for the factory sub so as to route power to it, or does it just go away? The new two subs I am not worried about it since the clarion has sub pre-outs and sub control. Please let me know what to do!!!

Thanks

Cisco C.
'04 Spec V


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The factory sub will keep playing, but I highly recommend you shut it off because it sounds like crap


----------



## drice78 (Jun 2, 2004)

cysco00 said:


> Does the wire harness account for the factory sub so as to route power to it, or does it just go away?


I am pretty sure the sub will still get a signal, but from what I read on this and other boards is that disconnecting(connector on the sub itself) the sub will not affect the rears.


----------

